#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ολοκλήρωση διαδικασίας συλλογής υπογραφών για την Δωρεάν Διανομή των Ευρωκωδίκων

## Evan

Αποφάσισα σήμερα να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία συλλογής υπογραφών για την Δωρεάν Διανομή των Ευρωκωδίκων που ξεκίνησε τον Νοέμβρη του 2009. Το σύνολο ανέρχεται στις 1165 υπογραφές. 

Το κείμενο που στάλθηκε στον Εκπρόσωπο τύπου του Πρωθυπουργού, το Υπουργείο Υποδομών και το ΤΕΕ με τις υπογραφές ανέβηκε στα αρχεία

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όσους υπέγραψαν το κείμενο, όσους βοήθησαν να  πιστοποιηθούν οι υπογραφές (anka, brutagon, kobaksev, mkalliou, kostas)
τους διαχειριστές Engineer (**************)  και Χάρης (emichanikos.gr)  για την προώθηση της προσπάθειας μέσω των δύο αυτών φόρα και όλους όσους  συνέβαλλαν με τις υποδείξεις τους και την γνωστοποίηση της διαδικασίας  στο κοινό.

Evan

----------

eMichanikos.gr

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Εμείς ευχαριστούμε για την πρωτοβουλία Evan, την οποία στήριξε το eMichanikos.gr από την πρώτη στιγμή της δημιουργίας του μέχρι και σήμερα υπό τη νέα διαχειριστική ομάδα.
Ευχόμαστε να πιάσει τόπο η προσπάθεια και να πεισθούν οι αρμόδιοι που αποφασίζουν να διαθέσουν δωρεάν ένα κείμενο που έχει την ισχύ νόμου.

Από την πλευρά μας, ως eMichanikos.gr είμαστε πάντα υπέρ της νομιμότητας και συνεπώς της πληρωμής του απαιτούμενου αντιτίμου για την απόκτηση τους εφόσον αυτό ορίζει η νομοθεσία, αλλά με τη βοήθεια του νομικού μας συμβούλου αναζητούμε τρόπο για την νόμιμη ανάρτηση αντιγράφων τους στον παρόντα ιστότοπο και τη μέσω αυτού ΔΩΡΕΑΝ διάθεση τους στην κοινότητα των μηχανικών. Κάτι που θα έπρεπε να κάνει το ΤΕΕ ή η ΕΕΤΕΜ και όχι μια ομάδα μηχανικών μέσω της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας.

----------

Evan

----------

